# Fa 223 model wanted



## Alex Smart (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi, am seeking a model of the Fa 223.
Preferably 1/72nd, but larger if not .
Thanks
Alex


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 9, 2020)

Ebay is chock-a-block full of them! Check it out, brother.


----------



## Alex Smart (Nov 9, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ebay is chock-a-block full of them! Check it out, brother.


Thanks


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2020)

There's some at Amazon, too.


----------

